# ¡Cuídate!



## michael2418

Saludos amigos, me pregunto si existe en la lengua italiana alguna expresión equivalente cuando se dice en español "Cuidate!" o en ingles "Take care!". Les agradesco su ayuda. Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

Pon un contexto, por favor. Si no será imposible, piensa que para cada situación sería una forma distinta.

Pd:
El inglés NO es contexto


----------



## chlapec

Tienes: *in gamba!* Creo que es lo que buscas.


----------



## Curandera

'Riguardati!' 'Abbi cura/Prenditi cura di te!' o simplemente 'Stai bene!'


----------



## honeyheart

O si es un "cuídate" en el sentido de "ten cuidado" se puede decir "stai attento".


----------



## gatogab

Por ahí  vaga un post mio sobre este argumento, en el cual propuse _'abbi cura di te'_ y me dijieron que era anticuado, yo y el modo de expresarme
Sin embargo lo encuentro muy gentil.
*"In gamba"* es usado coloquialmente/familiarmente.
E' per questo che ci serve il contesto, Michael.


----------



## Curandera

gatogab said:


> Por ahí vaga un post mio sobre este argumento, en el cual propuse _'abbi cura di te'_ y me dijieron que era anticuado, yo y el modo de expresarme
> Sin embargo lo encuentro muy gentil.
> *"In gamba"* es usado coloquialmente/familiarmente.
> E' per questo che ci serve il contesto, Michael.


 

Abbi cura di te/Prenditi cura di te sono sicuramente formali ed hanno un tono nostalgico. Sono meno usati, è vero. Si usa sicuramente di più 'Riguardati' 'Stai bene'.
'In gamba o stai in gamba eh' molto colloquiale e carino, ed io l'ho sempre sentito dire dagli uomini in particolar modo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Si sólo se trata de un saludo, se dice: "Stammi bene!", con el pronombre.


----------



## MOMO2

ursu-lab said:


> Si sólo se trata de un saludo, se dice: "Stammi bene!", con el pronombre.


 

Io uso il modo suggerito da Ursulab


----------



## madelKnight

* iNueva pregunta!
*​
Hola a todos. Querría saber cómo se traduce esta expresión al italiano. 

¡Muchas gracias por adelantado!


----------



## kreiner

Consulta el hilo que señaló Agró. Pero te añado otra sugerencia: _mi raccomando!_


----------



## Agró

kreiner said:


> Consulta el hilo que señaló Agró. Pero te añado otra sugerencia: _mi raccomando!_


Que era mi primera opción, pero ahí he visto otras posibilidades que merece la pena conocer.


----------



## kreiner

Un pequeño chiste:
_-Mi raccomando._
_-Allora vai alla posta._

(Para quien no lo sepa, una _raccomandata_ es una carta certificada).


----------



## ursu-lab

kreiner said:


> Un pequeño chiste:
> _-Mi raccomando._
> _-Allora vai alla posta._



Carina, questa non la sapevo...


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

Para mí tambien, cuídate en italiano es  mi raccomando.Prenditi cura di te es muy formal y poco utilizado en la vida cotidiana


----------



## infinite sadness

ursu-lab said:


> Si sólo se trata de un saludo, se dice: "Stammi bene!", con el pronombre.


Al sud si usa "statti bene".


----------

